# MK7 GTI, EPC Light & Limp mode no CEL



## reserved (Jan 28, 2013)

2015 GTI DSG
APR Stage 1
All stock hardware

I had the flash done around 300 miles. I'm now at about 6800 and this problem started to occur around 6kmi. 

If I'm accelerating, 100% throttle, anywhere over 3rd gear and high RPM, it will start to hesitate a little and throw an EPC light and go into limp mode feeling like it's shaking like crazy. When I turn the car off and back on the EPC light turns off and it starts to run fine again.

I took it to the APR Dealer that did the tune and he said there was a misfire code stored on cylinder #3. I replaced the coil and it's still happening.

Is anyone else having this issue? What could it be?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope u replaced the spark plug as well.... What did the old spark plug look like? Try flashing back to stock and see if you have the same issue. If not it's probably a tune issue but I doubt it. If it still does it with the stock tune I'd recommend going to the dealer and get it checked out seeing as u are all stock hard parts u shouldn't have a problem getting it fixed as long as you are flashed back to stock. Let us know what the spark plug looked like and I'd also recommend checking the rest as well. That's my input . Good luck buddy.


----------



## reserved (Jan 28, 2013)

I did NOT replace the plug. I will pull the plug and replace that tomorrow, if I can get some. Is there a specific plug I should be using with the software? I'm 100% sure it is not the tune. It was too good to me for too many miles. And if it were the tune my search for a resolution would have been successful  Can't find one post anywhere about the mk7 misfiring! I'll try to get pics of the plug up for you. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok, that's a start. If your sure it's not the tune I recommend flashing back to stock for the time being and take it back to the stealership because you are still covered under the power train warranty. They will most likely find the problem though if it happens even while you are on the stock tune, then you'll be all fixed up and you can flash the apr tune back on, and problem solved. You may have to pay your apr dealer to flash you back to stock but hey you have to pay to play right, I had to do this same process when I had to track down a problem and my car is brand new and tuned as well. But like I said if you go back to stock and the problem disappears then that would unfortunately point to the tune or something related to the tune ie increased boost fuel timing etc etc all related to tuning though. Stock spark plugs should be fine and the are usually pre gapped, unless the tune calls for a colder plug that you would have to check with apr on. Otherwise just go to autozone they will tell you what plug you need and make sure the gap is correct.


----------



## reserved (Jan 28, 2013)

I replaced the plug and the coil. It was actually a software issue. I contacted APR and they said there were updates available to cure some misfires. Updated the software and Problem solved.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad you got it figured out. I will also be contacting the software company about that.


----------

